# Gutter Guards?



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Anyone use gutter guards here? Looking to install some... wondering if you guys had any recommendations.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

I have Senox Roll Lock (powder coated expanded wire) installed on my gutters. Great for leaves but terrible for pine needles.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

The house came with these gutter guards:



I'm pretty sure they came from Menards but I can't find it on the website. They are perforated with a mesh underneath. I have an aluminum roof, so one side slides in under the roof, and the other side has a lip that clinches on to the lip of the gutter. Then you can fasten down the rivets of the roof to make it really snug.

I haven't had any issues with them yet, I haven't had to clean them off in the almost-two years I've lived here. The only issue is that as you can see in the pic that the lips can kind of become unseated in some parts.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I put "Amerimax Diamond Aluminum Gutter Shield" on last year. I "high wind" secured them using optional sheet metal screws. The gutter shield holes are small enough that pine needles don't go through it.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> I put "Amerimax Diamond Aluminum Gutter Shield" on last year. I "high wind" secured them using optional sheet metal screws. The gutter shield holes are small enough that pine needles don't go through it.


I might go w/ these.

I can't tell on the website, but do they have "step" or just "flat" across?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> > I put "Amerimax Diamond Aluminum Gutter Shield" on last year. I "high wind" secured them using optional sheet metal screws. The gutter shield holes are small enough that pine needles don't go through it.
> ...


Here's a good visual:


----------

